# Electric Pump Downstream



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it possible? I just want a way to apply cleaning solution from the ground.

I still plan to scrub by hand.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

http://pressuretek.com/de58secorocl.html


with that said do yourself a favor and go to pt state and read up, their are far more effective ways to wash


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

epretot said:


> Is it possible? I just want a way to apply cleaning solution from the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> I still plan to scrub by hand.



This 4 way nozzle kit allows you to do just about everything you'd need. One of the 4 tips is a, "soap high", tip, which allows you to shoot your chems 30-40' up. Also has a, "soap low tip, rinse high tip and rinse low tip". 
http://pressuretek.com/dostnokit.html. 

FWIW, the only times I'll bring out the scrub brush is if I'm using F13 Gutter Grenade on gutters, or if I'm washing a chalky surface, or perhaps when I'm stripping acrylics where a scrub brush helps to break the initial bond.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm resisting hauling a pressure washer around. Hence the question.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I use our chemical pump more than I ever thought I would for things like roofs, decks and fences and cleaning brick. I cleaned the dirtiest house ever this week. Brick had 1/2 of growth 4' up all the way around and the deck was about at bad.

I applied chems and someone came behind me washing. Don't regret investing in one at all, I would never have been able to mix hot enough downstreaming. 

Washing for paint prep you could probably downstream. It takes so much work out of pressure washing.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I use our chemical pump more than I ever thought I would for things like roofs, decks and fences and cleaning brick. I cleaned the dirtiest house ever this week. Brick had 1/2 of growth 4' up all the way around and the deck was about at bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U get a Delevan? Fatboy?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I bought a fat boy bandit from PT.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I bought a fat boy bandit from PT.



Now I'm jealous


----------

